# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Documentation and Community Wiki Discussions >  Discussion - Full_Disk_Encryption_Howto_2019

## gyari

Hello!

First of all, thanks for tj for the awesome tutorial!

And i have a question about the tutorial, maybe someone can help me.

1. After rebooting it always ends in grub failer:
_"Booting from Hard Disk...
Attempting to decrypt master key...
Enter passphrases for hd0,gpt1 (numbers):
error: access denied.
error: no such cryptodisk found.
error: disk 'cryptouuid/numbers' not found.
Entering rescue mode...
grub rescue> _"_
My installation always end like this. I followed every step, except i   didn't make efi partition, because i'm using BIOS, and didn't make swap   partition either. Otherwise i followed every step, mainly copy and  paste  from the article.

Is there someone who could help me out?

Thanks any help you can provide!

----------


## CelticWarrior

Welcome.

A swap partition isn't required, Ubuntu uses a swapfile now.
If installing in BIOS mode in a GPT drive a small unformatted 'bios_grub' partition is required.

----------


## gyari

Thanks for your reply and the heads up on swap in Ubuntu!
As written in the tutorial i made a 2MB size & ef02 type partition. It was not formatted at all.

----------


## gyari

So now i tried that i just followed every step in the tutorial. Copy paste everything, needed or not. Still after reboot it ends with grub fail detailed in the first comment. Maybe the tutorial won't work with 20.04?

----------


## gyari

I just installed Ubuntu 18.04.5 with this method. It just worked. So it  seems the tutorial somehow not compatible with 20.04. Is there anybody  who could tell me why is it not compatible with 20.04?

----------

